# Peito, Falda, Point de poitrine or Brisket



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Peito, Falda, Point de poitrine or Brisket or whatever you call it, if done right it makes everyone speak the same language... Mmmmmmm!

I've a nice 9.75lb Brisket Flat trimmed, rubbed and sitting in the fridge awaiting the smoker.
I was planning on starting it at midnight for a _'Low-n-Slow'_, but now I'm gonna do a _'Hot-n-Fast'_ starting about 0600.





Get in, hang on and enjoy the ride.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that rub looks interesting. i haven't played with the new smoker much lately. my grandson rigged up a 12v fan motor out of an old computer as a forced draft fan on the intake vent. have no idea how it will effect the heat/smoke ratio, but will try it out soon. think i'll stick to cheap cuts till i figure it out. keep up the great posts.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> That rub looks interesting.
> Keep up the great posts.


It is straight up coarse salt and coarse cracked black pepper, traditional Texas style Dalmatian Rub for brisket.
I just added a little of my favorite homemade BBQ rub.

*Rub*
1.5C Brown Sugar
1C Seasoned salt
3/4C Paprika
.5C Cajun seasoning
.25C Onion powder
2T Garlic powder


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It's a quarter till 0700, do you know where your Brisket is?

Mine came out of the fridge at 0430, got another dusting and brought up to room temp.
The smoker is cooking along at approx 275'-300', and I'll be adjusting closer to 300'.

Lets get it on...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

So anyways... I third guessed myself and decided to split the difference, experiment for my own experience.

I've been smoking at 250'-275' all morning since 0600.
Here I am 5 hours in and hit the stall at 170' IT.
I removed it from the smoke, wrapped in foil with 1C of beef consomme and put it in a disposable pan.
Returned it to the smoker and am continuing with 250'-275'.
Once I get through the stall to an IT of 190'+/-, I'll unwrap and finish till butter tender with a probe.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Au Jus Fixins*



*The Flat*
Overall it came out fairly well, the majority sliced up real nice, but the skinny end was falling apart.
All those scraps got mixed with plenty of au jus and then combined in a bowl of my garlic mashed taters for lunch tomorrow.
The slices were freaking great, juicy goodness, slices folded over like like pasta and came apart with a light tug.
The bark was a wonderfully peppery chewiness, with a nice saltiness.

I've done worse, done better too, but I have yet to hear any complaints from the family.









*Money Shot*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking cook chili! though them taters look good but that ain't black pepper on them taters ! Haha


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! That looks perfectly Beeeeeuteeeeful!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well done sir... now I'm starving.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

You da man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

On FIRE !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciate the compliments.


----------

